# Intertap vs perlick taps



## Bonenose (20/6/17)

Hi,
Have been hunting around for gear to convert a fridge and was after recommendations on taps thinking of going intertap or perlick stainless taps is there much difference between these and is there any advantage in flow control if not kegging stouts etc.
Cheers


----------



## hairydog (20/6/17)

Gday Bonenose,
I can only comment on the Perlick flow control taps I have been using for the past year without any problems,nice smooth action a good bit of gear.The flow control
allows me to bump up the pressure slightly ,13-14 psi to keep a higher level of carbonation and not flow through the tap like a rocket and get a glass full of froth.


----------



## TidalPete (20/6/17)

Perlick by a country mile!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/6/17)

Got some Perlick FC and an intertap.

Had to replace the seals in the Perlicks (I got them from another brewer) and they still drip leak under pressure.

The intertap is solid and holds pressure - TBH, I much prefer it.


----------



## zoigl (20/6/17)

I have been using SS intertaps on my KK kegerator for 3 years, I love them.


----------



## Pnutapper (20/6/17)

TidalPete said:


> Perlick by a country mile!


+1

A properly balanced 630SS will never give you grief. One internal o ring when properly fitted will last for ever (almost!)

And they are sexy!


----------



## Brewno Marz (20/6/17)

I have one Perlick 650SS and three Intertap SS on my keezer. All have flow control, which adds flexibility and is there if I need it. I can't fault either brand on the quality or reliability. Both pour well, feel solid and no leaks on any tap so far. Intertap has two advantages for me, though. First is price, second is the interchangeable spout - the $10 stout spout works well enough. The fruit flies show no preference and love both equally...


----------



## Bribie G (20/6/17)

More than happy with my intertaps.


----------



## Pnutapper (20/6/17)

Brewno Marz said:


> The fruit flies show no preference and love both equally...



Try filling a couple of small latex balloons with water and leave them under your taps when not in use. This works for some and not for others. YMMV. Don't know the science, but it seems to work in about 7/10 cases in my experience.


----------



## DU99 (20/6/17)

seen these taps in use at devils brewery in tasmania ask how good are they..no issues might get one for myself


----------



## Matplat (20/6/17)

Pnutapper said:


> +1
> 
> A properly balanced 630SS will never give you grief. One internal o ring when properly fitted will last for ever (almost!)
> 
> And they are sexy!



Pretty sure it's the font contributing 90% of the sexyness in that photo  looks sweet as!


----------



## Lionman (21/6/17)

I have three FC Intertaps. Never had an issue, nice taps for the price, but I havent tried Perlick's before. I cant see how much better than can be to be honest though.

For $60 a pop they can't be beat I reckon.

Pay close to double, if not more for 650's i think.


----------



## Coldspace (21/6/17)

I have both intertaps fc x 2 and 650ss fc x 3 on my flooded font.
Intertap are good, but the perlicks are smoother, pour better out of the nossel as the beer flows nicer out of the nossel compared to my 2 intertaps, the pour seems to be more consistant with the perlicks whether you have the fc dialed down or up, the intertap does pour good, but using the flow control can sometimes make the beer pour more out of one side if the nossel than the other, therefore getting abit more foam, no biggy, but there is a difference in how these 2 pour.

Flow control is more accurate on the perlicks as well. But for the price the intertaps are still good, but I got my 650's for 95 so was well worth the extra now I see both in action side by side.

One thing I do love of my intertaps , the reason I got them is the stout nossel, my reds and stouts are excellent through them. Can't do that with the perlicks. 

Can't go wrong with either.

Cheers


----------



## fdsaasdf (21/6/17)

My 650SS Perlicks are the duck's. I picked 3 up for $50 each from the Beverage Factory when the AUD was better than 1:1 USD ... now I have a larger setup and portable rig I'm spewing I didn't get another 2 or 3 at the time!!


----------



## JDW81 (22/6/17)

I've got four Perlick FC taps, and they haven't skipped a beat. No issues with leaking and the flow control makes pouring a breeze.

I did consider the intertaps, but went with perlick on the recommendation of others. Not as cheap, but couldn't be happier with them. be even better once I've got some beer in my kegs after moving house!

JD


----------



## Robbo2234 (22/6/17)

I have lost kegs and gas from my perlicks before I upgraded I had cheap ones that came with the fridge for 2 years never had a problem... Don't do perlick


----------



## tugger (22/6/17)

Intertap for sure. 

I have heard they are working on a range of tips to screw on the taps. 
Bottle filling and sparkler tips.


----------



## nosco (22/6/17)

Ive got 3 older Perlick pc fc taps . I bought them 2nd hand. At least one of them has a drip issue. If its not one its another. Ive replaced the o rings many times. I have to disconnect the line after a pour, sometimes. Depending on if it decides to work or not.
I cant speak for the new ones but mine are a bit shit. Im gonna replace them with Intertaps one of these days. Iam very happy with my 2 Intertaps. I should have got the fc ones.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/6/17)

nosco said:


> Ive got 3 older Perlick pc fc taps . I bought them 2nd hand. At least one of them has a drip issue. If its not one its another. Ive replaced the o rings many times. I have to disconnect the line after a pour, sometimes. Depending on if it decides to work or not.
> I cant speak for the new ones but mine are a bit shit. Im gonna replace them with Intertaps one of these days. Iam very happy with my 2 Intertaps. I should have got the fc ones.



Exactly what problems I have with mine (545FC). And the cost of resealing 2 is almost the cost of one intertap regular pour.

I lose a few pints of beer, bugs sit around in the tray, SWMBO complains. It just hasn't worked for me. Though from what I know the newer ones seem to have a better rap.


----------



## Lethaldog (10/7/17)

I'm upgrading my taps in the next couple of weeks and was looking at the Fc intertaps, I've been using the cheap chrome plated jobs for about 10 years and thought it was time to upgrade but I'm still on a budget so these look perfect for me and I'm sure anything would be an upgrade from what I'm used to.

Questions I have for ppl that use them is
1) I have heard that you can't use the auto close springs in them, is that true?

2) if so why and is this an issue for most that use them?

3) is the flow control worth it or are the standard taps good enough e.g. Do those that have the fc taps use this feature a lot?

Cheers 
Leigh


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/7/17)

Under the advice of Anthony from CB I removed the spring from my intertap SS.


----------



## Bonenose (10/7/17)

My understanding from reading up is that you cannot use auto close springs with flow control. Not sure of pros and cons otherwise yet to set mine up. 
Have a Perlick 650SS at home that I plan on fitting to my beer fridge little nervous about putting a hole though the side of it. Was considering buying a SS intertap without flow control as a second tap just to compare in the near future, figure I can always change the tap itself later as funds are more available if unhappy. 

Did read somewhere I'm pretty sure that the older Perlick's did have a some issues was a bad batch or some such, may explain some of the issues people have had.


----------



## Batz (11/7/17)

All taps do require maintenance, if not you will get a build up of gunk and eventual dripping. I have Perlick flow controls and find it necessary to replace the sealing O rings every 6-8 months. You can buy the O rings from a O ring supplier for only a few cents each.

I like the look of Rota Taps but for the price I don't think I'll be changing my Perlicks out anytime soon.


----------



## Mikeyr (11/7/17)

Agree with Batz, i've got two 650ss which are 3 years old and two which are about 2 years old. Only one dripper, bout time to do the rings i suspect. Also have one non flow control Intertap which I use on a portable rig. It exceeded my expectations. Both are good, perlicks seems to be much better finished as you would expect, but the inter's are not shabby.


----------



## pist (14/7/17)

I think it comes down to personal preference. Im glad i chose the intertap as it does what its supposed to do, and does it well. It pours beer! And it didnt cost me 80-100 for the tap on its own. If you had a flashy font setup on a custom bar i can see the allure of something flashy like a perlick or celli but seriously, for a tap in a fridge the intertap is a good choice. As for the flow control the only time ive found it necessary has been when ive slightly over carbed some how and needed a beer in a hurry. A properly balanced line shouldnt need a flow control valve but its a nice feature to have just in case to get you out of trouble


----------



## fdsaasdf (19/7/17)

Everyone will have their own opinion but within the group of brewers and retailers that I know there seems to be a general agreement that Perlicks are decent taps; Intertaps seem to have mixed reviews.

Personally I wouldn't switch to Intertaps having seen them foam and drip, sitting side-by-side with Perlicks at a bar I visited recently. 

I have just picked up another couple of Perlick 650SS from Amazon for just under AUD $160 shipped for a portable setup + my future fridge expansion. Substantially more than I paid for my first 3, but still well under any local pricing I've seen.


----------



## Bonenose (19/7/17)

Very nice may have to check Amazon


----------



## Bribie G (30/7/17)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Under the advice of Anthony from CB I removed the spring from my intertap SS.


How do you do that?

I've just ordered another intertap from HBHB to alternate with my stout tap. I took the restrictor plate out of the stout tap but on CO2 it's still a bit foamy for my regular brews.


----------



## Lethaldog (30/7/17)

Well I've done the full upgrade on the fridge, got all my shiny stuff delivered on Monday and it's now all in and operational, so the upgrades were

Replaced the cheap chrome plated crap I've been using for 10 years with all brand new ss fc intertaps ( one with stout adapter) + all new stainless shafts, went from 2 taps to 3 and replaced all lines along with a 4 way gas manifold and all new gas lines!

I've gotta say I'm pretty damn happy with the intertaps, they pour great, no leaks and they look pretty nice too, only dilemma I have is the fridge has room for 1 more tap and now all I have to do is convince myself that I actually need it[emoji23]


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/7/17)

Bribie G said:


> How do you do that?
> 
> I've just ordered another intertap from HBHB to alternate with my stout tap. I took the restrictor plate out of the stout tap but on CO2 it's still a bit foamy for my regular brews.




IIRC, it is around the stopper that moves down the barrel. 

It's still prone to foam outside the tap if pressure is too high, but anything else would have the same problem. At lower pressure it pours brilliantly and as a British beer puller, it leaves a lovely head.


----------



## Bribie G (30/7/17)

Thanks, will dismantle and have a look. 
My new tap will probably be gen. 2 so I'll look at that as well.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/7/17)

Mild slow pour



__ Lord Raja Goomba I
__ 30/7/17






@Bribie G British pour from low pressure Mild (2.5%).

I've had them for almost a year and I just need a pull apart and clean because they are sticking mildly due to pints of beer


----------



## Lethaldog (1/8/17)

Anyone have any trouble with their fc intertaps foaming and if so how did you remedy it, could be I just need to get used to the new setup but even when I adjust the flow right down it still foams, not as bad though


----------



## abyss (1/8/17)

Lethaldog said:


> Anyone have any trouble with their fc intertaps foaming and if so how did you remedy it, could be I just need to get used to the new setup but even when I adjust the flow right down it still foams, not as bad though


I have non FC SS Intertaps which started foaming due to the O ring behind the nozzle shitting it's self . Replaced it and all good for a few months then it happened again so I hoyed the O ring altogether and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Lethaldog (1/8/17)

I worked it out, was just getting used to the new setup after all. I was a touch over carbed and pouring pressure was slightly high which obviously with my old taps didn't matter as much so I let out some pressure earlier and turned the pouring pressure down slightly and voila perfect pour, so happy it was that simple!

Cheers [emoji482]


----------



## mckenry (1/8/17)

Not much info around, but did the Perlick 690SS ever make it here? FC with creamer.
https://www.perlick.com/commercial/...ng-flow-control-with-push-back-creamer-faucet


----------



## lost at sea (21/1/18)

mckenry said:


> Not much info around, but did the Perlick 690SS ever make it here? FC with creamer.
> https://www.perlick.com/commercial/...ng-flow-control-with-push-back-creamer-faucet



im in the market for a addtional tap to my 2 perlick 650ss. ive just seen a couple of australian retails listing the perlick 680 (creamer tap) but havent found anyone with the 690 (creamer and FC). im specifically after a tap for darks/stouts. didnt really want to go to intertap if i didnt have too....will hunt some more.. a 650SS with a stout faucett like the 545 would be great..


----------



## aussiebrewer (21/1/18)

lost at sea said:


> im in the market for a addtional tap to my 2 perlick 650ss. ive just seen a couple of australian retails listing the perlick 680 (creamer tap) but havent found anyone with the 690 (creamer and FC). im specifically after a tap for darks/stouts. didnt really want to go to intertap if i didnt have too....will hunt some more.. a 650SS with a stout faucett like the 545 would be great..



Bracton in Sydney manufacture a Perlick 650ss with a stout nozzle. They are pretty pricy though.


----------



## lost at sea (21/1/18)

aussiebrewer said:


> Bracton in Sydney manufacture a Perlick 650ss with a stout nozzle. They are pretty pricy though.



the website only lists the standard 650ss what price for the ones with a stout nozzle?


----------



## aussiebrewer (21/1/18)

lost at sea said:


> the website only lists the standard 650ss what price for the ones with a stout nozzle?



Not sure I can check for you. A mate can order them though his Homebrew store in penrith. I am not sure if they will sell direct to the public


----------



## lost at sea (21/1/18)

that would be great if you could check


----------

